# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Як-24, 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Представляю самодельный Як-24, собранный из подручных материалов. Начат 19 октября 2010 года, закончен вчера.

----------


## Марат

Большую помощь в создании модели оказали коллеги на сайтах. Модель представляет собой Монинский музейный экспонат, а не рабочую летающую машину.

----------


## An-Z

Впечатляющая работа, поздравляю! Но на мой взгляд цвет немножко не тот, но какгрицца "на вкус и цвет, товарищей нет". :Smile:

----------


## Марат

Спасибо. Да по цвету много было споров, модель перекрашивалась.

----------


## Александр II

Отличная модель получилась! А не хотите статейку написать? Думаю было бы многим интересно

-----------------
Александр Мухин.

----------


## Марат

Тогда вопрос к Администрации: модель я делал на Скале, описание работ есть и на Каропке. И там, и там тоже хотят статью - не будет ли нарушением Правил сайтов написание статьи для нескольких форумов?

----------


## Nazar

*Марат*

Нет не будет, тем более сайты дружественные  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

И я за Дружбу между Сайтами :Smile:

----------


## b707

Как сама модель, нет слов. Но вот старение? Не переборщили?

----------


## Марат

Переборщил и даже старался это сделать. Всё это обсуждалось во время строительства и отделки.

----------


## Евгений

модель просто очень хорошо повторяет монинский 24й ....
автору респект.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Евгений.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

Мне как дилетанту очень понравилось... постепенно становлюсь фанатом Ваших работ Марат)))

----------


## Owl

Марат, модель, на мой взгляд просто великолепна! Напишите, если не трудно, какие материалы использовали при постройке, какой литературой пользовались..

----------


## Марат

Спасибо Вам.
Конструктор шлемов, на Скале я начинаю делать МиГ-31. Придётся потерпеть, т.к. проектов много. Например ВВА-14 и АНТ-44.
Owl, вот ссылка, там всё подробно описано, включая все материалы по прототипу: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_26017.html
Ещё раз Вам - Спасибо.

----------


## Owl

Слов нет.. Эмоций дофига.. 
Марат, дай Вам бог, как можно больше и дольше.. Искренне..
У меня отец, "самодельщик", правда рабочий материал - липа. И масштаб 1:36.

----------


## Марат

Три фото модели Вашего отца и я получил истинное моделистское наслаждение. Ваш отец - Большой Мастер.

----------


## CINN

Если кому интересно- Як-24 изнутри:



Автор фото пишет:
"...Приехали , посмотрели как киношники делают из Як-24 Ju-52 Неволнуемся, гофр бумажный "
http://www.reaa.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB...24882379/70#70

----------


## Марат

Спасибо за отличные фото. Мне предстоит доделать Як-24 от Пластикарта и Ваши фото очень помогут.

----------


## Конструктор шлемов

> Конструктор шлемов, на Скале я начинаю делать МиГ-31. Придётся потерпеть.


Не вопрос Марат.... потерплю  :Smile:

----------


## Марат

До конца года сделаю и свяжусь.

----------

